# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Installing Treated Pine Sleeper Under Colorbond Fence

## Fire_Rock

Hi, 
Quick question when installing a TP Sleeper (200x50mm) under a colorbond fence :Redface:  
Do you recommend fitting the sleeper ends into the C-Posts, or best to just clear them. Just wondering if I should be concerned about the sleeper warping in the future and damaging the C-Posts if the sleeper ends are inside them? 
Cheers,
FR

----------


## Pulse

The sleeper ends need to be in the posts or else they fall over. They won't twist if held securely

----------


## Fire_Rock

Thanks Pulse, appreciate the response. 
When you say "won't twist if held securely", do you mean the sleeper? If so would that include simply burying the sleeper into the soil (with the ends in the C-Posts), or do they need to be held some other way? 
Cheers,
FR

----------

